# Is AED 18K is suffiecient in Dubai to live normal life?



## anil1320 (Sep 20, 2013)

HI,
I got a offer of 18K AED to work in Dubai for 5 years exp. Is this offer right for this exp?Would those are sufficient to live there with wife(Excluding accommodation) and saving some money?


Please advise me.

Thanks & Regards
Anil Sharma


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It's not a lot. Whether it is a fair salary is hard to know as you haven't said what industry.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

anil1320 said:


> HI,
> I got a offer of 18K AED to work in Dubai for 5 years exp. Is this offer right for this exp?Would those are sufficient to live there with wife(Excluding accommodation) and saving some money?
> 
> 
> ...


So you are getting 18,000 plus accommodation? And you are from India? 

Yes, you can live very well here for that.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

What is "normal"?

-md000/Mike


----------



## anil1320 (Sep 20, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> So you are getting 18,000 plus accommodation? And you are from India?
> 
> Yes, you can live very well here for that.


Hi ,
I am not getting accommodation. So without accomodation would it be fine to live there and save money?


Thanks
Anil


----------



## anil1320 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> It's not a lot. Whether it is a fair salary is hard to know as you haven't said what industry.



Hi,
I am from IT industry and offered from one of consultancy from dubai without accomodation. Could you now please advise me if it is fine or not for this exp. and live in dubai. 

And Could you also update that How much would be the normal living cost in dubai for a couple sothat i can give a second thought for this offer?


Thanks & Regards
Anil


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

18k a month?


----------



## anil1320 (Sep 20, 2013)

GumGardner said:


> 18k a month?




Yes.

Thanks 
Anil


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends what kinda of lifestyle you are leading?

Kids? Alcoholic? 6 Dogs?

I think your best bet is to find out how much accomodation will cost you then see how much you have left and decide for yourself


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends on your lifestyle to be honest. Paying for accommodation is going to be your biggest cost. Will your wife also be working?

Can you live on that and save? Yes, you can. Many people do.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

anil1320 said:


> Hi ,
> I am not getting accommodation. So without accomodation would it be fine to live there and save money?
> 
> 
> ...


I have a civil engineer working for me that would be under your total package, has a wife and one small child and seems very happy and always has money. He lives in Bur Dubai in a 2 bedroom apartment that costs 80K.

I have another Indian working for me that makes about what you do, pays 80k in Abu Dhabi, 2 kids in school and is always broke.

YRMV


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

anil1320 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Thanks
> Anil


I used to make slightly less with my first job here in Dubai, lead a very confortable life and afforded things that never could've dreamt of in my home country (like a 2.4ltr honda accord, a 1br garden view well furnished apt in the greens with park, pool and gym access, 4* holidays, etc) while still making 2 to 5k aed saving per month.

Admittedly I don't drink much, I know people who spend the same just in drinks here, and with a family everything is different because of the school fees, plus the rents in freehold dubai are under increasing pressure.

Some of the people in my team, altough quite qualified in their field, accept much less than that as a package and lead a very happy life as well, just they bear a quite long commute from sharjah or ajman to limit housing expenses.


----------

